# Bull/Berkyn Manor House, Horton, Berkshire - February 2013



## KingLewis92 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've wanted to visit this place since months ago, When SK posted a few teasers on Facebook

No such luck though... Then for the first time in a few weeks i logged into here, & see a thread about a building being on the radio, So happens to be here, Berkyn 

I wanted to get down there as soon as, My thinking with it having so much attention it would get locked down or emptied...

after falling in the river, the soggy explore began... 

Picture aint the best, Strait from the camera, Never bother to edit...





























































It was really quite a strange feeling, Seeing so many pictures of this place, With this organ being so prominent, It was what i remembered the most, And thinking i would never be able to see it beyond a picture, It was quite a good feeling 

























thousands of hours would have bee spent here reading 








































Slough Plans 


Thanks guys


----------



## professor frink (Feb 6, 2013)

KingLewis92 said:


>



After all the furore I still cant believe this place is still accessible. 

Ever since I saw the Ocelot talc when I visited this place, the old joke still reverberates in my mind:
How do you tittilate an Ocelot?
Oscillate it's tit alot


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought this place had been totally locked down now


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 7, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I thought this place had been totally locked down now



But after traveling for a few hours we didn't want to leave without getting in, access was a right pain though!


----------



## Woofem (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice pics mate, tell me about your swim in the river


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a lovely little gem!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 7, 2013)

The contents seem to be getting less & less!great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ratters (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't believe the state of this place now


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 8, 2013)

Good and yet bad to see again, it seems to have taken a few knocks. well done done getting in and sharing your piks


----------



## KingLewis92 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ratters said:


> Can't believe the state of this place now



Since it was on the radio, I wanted to get in asap, For the reason more people would be visiting, And inevitably things going for a walk


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 8, 2013)

Great pictures defo like picture number 9, the letter... thanks for sharing.


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 10, 2013)

the pram, the piano all the personal items......glorious place......thanks for sharing really envious!


----------



## zombizza (Feb 10, 2013)

oh no
starting to look trashed


----------

